# Tach/Hour Meter not working



## RoundMan (May 15, 2013)

I need help troubleshooting Tach/Hour meter 
See Chinese Section for specifics
2007 FOTON 404 40 hp 4 cyl
Please, any help, diagnosis appreciated
David


----------

